# Radioshack meter and max mode



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

When doing calibrations should i have this meter in the "max" mode or normal mode.. I can't find anyone who asked this question on the forums. 
Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Normal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Normal. I believe max mode holds the top value read.


----------

